
Startups vs. The Big Guys: The Power Of Caring For Customers - danielha
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1109/Startups-vs-The-Big-Guys-The-Power-Of-Caring-For-Customers.aspx
======
danielha
The article reminds me of Paul Graham's "The Hardest Lessons..." presentation
done at Startup School 06 (I viewed that here:
http://startupschool.infogami.com/) about making users happy.

Users may be accustomed to getting their requests and opinions thrown into a
pile of ignored requests. And this is where a startup can really shine.

